# Wife dealing with a UTI



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

So, we haven't had sex since Sunday and I'm going thru "withdrawal" pains atm... LOL. Last time she had a UTI was about a year ago, so she's not one to be highly susceptible to them from sex. The question is how long should we wait to resume relations? I've seen different advice given on the web - anywhere from waiting 2 weeks to "good to go" the moment the pain goes away (provided medicine is still being taken). I want to make sure she gets all the time she needs to heal properly. Curious to see how others have handled UTI's in the past.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> So, we haven't had sex since Sunday and I'm going thru "withdrawal" pains atm... LOL. Last time she had a UTI was about a year ago, so she's not one to be highly susceptible to them from sex. The question is how long should we wait to resume relations? I've seen different advice given on the web - anywhere from waiting 2 weeks to "good to go" the moment the pain goes away (provided medicine is still being taken). I want to make sure she gets all the time she needs to heal properly. Curious to see how others have handled UTI's in the past.


Ask her? It's her body.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I fully get that and we talk about it. Just don't want get into a situation where she wants to try but we have sex too soon before it's run its course.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I’ve been waiting for the perfect thread to post this on!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Ended up being not that big of a deal in the end. The medicine is working well and we ended up being intimate today with no issues. I'm not that up on UTI's, and this one wasn't that intense I assume.


----------

